# New to the Forum



## klrbee16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, all! I just wanted to introduce myself. (I've been lurking for a week or so - this is my first post!) I am new to the Havanese breed. Tess is our new baby. She is 11 weeks old and is a bundle of joy! She has a great personality! We love her! Our biggest challenge so far is teaching our 2 yr old Golden Retriever, Scout, to "be gentle" when she plays with Tess! Anyway, I love the forum. Everyone seems so helpful and friendly. I'm sure I'll enlist your help soon enough!

Thanks and nice to meet you all!

Kim


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

she looks like a real cutie!!

i just joined this month and it's a nice place to visit and chat about our pups.
joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Kim! You're going to love it here. Where else can one speak about a dog's pooping schedule and habits and get advice back?! LOL. Your Tess looks like she's full of trouble, must be fun watching her!


----------



## klrbee16 (Feb 7, 2008)

She is full of trouble! LOL! She keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww. She is a cutie. Welcome to the forum!

I have been on here for over a month and everyone has been so helpful and I don't even have a Havanese yet! They are too kind.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum Kim! Tess is a real cutie.


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Kim,

Welcome:welcome:
Your little girl looks so sweet  Hope you post more pictures soon!

Anjanette


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Tess looks like a real cutie. They are very smart dogs and she will have you trained in no time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Kim, welcome to you and Tess! I have two 11-week old puppies here too, so I know what you mean about her keeping you on your toes. They are a bundle of fun, aren't they?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and if you haven't heard, we love LOTS of PICS!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! Tess is a cutie and I swear I see a twinkle in her eye. She's no doubt making plans for you. 

You will love it here. It's the friendliest place in town with the kindest group of people.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kim, Tess is adorable.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome Kim and Tess! Much fun to you all!

Suzy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kim,what a connection!!!! Glad you found us!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

A big DITTO to everything already Posted!

You're gonna' LOVE it here! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, welcome to our world!!! Did we forget to mention - WE LOVE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to best forum on the net....you will learn soo much and hava lot of fun. We love pics as well!!! Enjoy your puppy!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you both....she sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Kim and Tess! As others have posted, "You're gonna love it here!"


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just joined also and my Hav is also named Tess! Your Tess is a doll. Mine doesn't quite look like a Hav yet - she had to be shaved when she was rescued but I'm really excited to watch her change from a scared little mouse into a happy Hav. I'm looking forward to hearing the Tess-puppy tales.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome, Jill and Tess and Kim and Tess. We do love pictures!!!!:welcome:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:
Welcome to the forum.. You litttle one is a cutie .
I got Asta at 11 weeks and I thought it was a perfect time to adopt !!
Enjoy !!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Jill and Kim! I have a Tessa  She's 7 mo old now and keeps me busy and entertained. This forum has been so supportive, kind, and helpful and is a wealth of information.

All the Tess's here are adorable :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Jil & Tess , Kim & Tess!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! We have a puppy boom of Tess'es!:laugh:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: Tess is really cute. I'll echo the requests for pictures!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

*I'm an old mom with a new pup*

Hello

My name is Kathy and my husband and I have a 19 week old boy named Jackson. We had been wanting a small dog to keep our 12 year old lab company (we have raised labs), and I researched a long time before deciding on a Havanese. Had never even seen one until we went to the breeder . . . it was love at first sight. Now we are smitten. The Hav affliction has taken hold and we think we are the luckiest people in the world to have discovered this breed.

Our sons are grown and have lost both parents, so this little bundle of joy has filled some holes that were in our home. Our lab Barrett loves to wrestle with Jackson and is amazingly gentle. He used to growl at Jackson but now just plays and goes with him everywhere.

I have been enjoying this site so much . . . especially the photos! I literally sit on my laptop at night in bed laughing at how cute all these Havs are. My favorites are the snow pictures. I needed this forum two months ago but never had time with a puppy! Thanks to all who started and keep up this site.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Kathy and Jackson!!!!
I have a 12 year old lab as well..her name is Lizzie. Jillee and Lizzie love eachtoher to pieces. You should see them play. I believe it is under Jillee and Lizzie playin thread...it is too funny!!! Lizzie does very well with her.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Kathy, :wave:

Your little Jackson is an absoulte doll and we need more pictures....please.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Megan
Is Ginger a cocker? She looks adorable too! Our Barrett is black . . . his mother was our first lab and was a beautiful chocolate. Barrett now has such a white muzzle that he rivals Jackson in the parti colors! We've always said our next lab will be yellow so we can try out all three colors :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am in the process of trying to get a new camera . . . and will try to post some photos tomorrow as well. I am getting over the flu and need to sleep soon so I can keep up with Jackson and all that energy!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Kathy and Jackson and :welcome: to the forum! Jackson sure looks like a sweetie, please post more pics when you get your new camera!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave:Welcome to the forum Kathy and Jackson!:wave:

He's a real sweetie!:kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Kathy and Jackson. What fun to have another adorable baby to watch grow up. Yes, the breed is wonderful, fun and addicting. Don't be surprised if you wind up with more than one.

Take care and feel better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Kim, your baby is a real beauty. You would be surprised how hardy the Havs are. She will be taking care of the Golden in no time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Kathy and Jackson!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:welcome: Kathy and Jackson. Jill and Kim and the Tessa's. This is a great place.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to "Hav-en" where the angels are furry!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome tess, tess, and jackson. and the human moms too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Kim and Tess! I can't wait to hear more about your little bundle as well as see pictures. We love sharing our stories. Hope you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome from the Netherlands.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Kathy and Jackson - welcome !! What an adorable Hav you've got there. Can't wait to hear more about him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Kathy and Jackson. Glad you found us. Your Jackson is adorable. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

*Jackson photos*

Finally pulled up some old photos plus had my son take a few with his new digital . . .


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jackson is adorable! What a cute face.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry these are so big . . . didn't know how to reduce the size. And yes, Jackson does have two eyes . . . still trying to figure out whether to trim around them or not . . . would love feedback on pros and cons of both!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

One look from that cute little face and he'd be able to get away with anything! I'll bet Jackson keeps Barrett (and you!) on your toes! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is adorable. Another dishwasher lover I see. I think there are a few of them on the forum, I've seen pics somewhere.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jackson is adorable! He reminds me of Piaget when he was younger. 








This is Piaget at 5 months old.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Jackson is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to all.....they are an addiction, to plan on getting more!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - Jackson and Piaget do look alike. Any similarities in the pedigrees?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Kathy and Jackson! He is adorable! Tessa loves the DW too and will get up on all 4 paws on the door

BTW, there are lots of threads on bang-trimming. I trimmed Tessa's a couple of times. Now letting them grow back out and putting her in a topknot. Not sure there are pros or cons, it's just personal preference. I just got tired of all the trimming but we'll see how it goes when she blows coat, lol.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly you're right, there is a resemblance between Piaget and Jackson. They're both beautiful. I love the dishwasher photo, he looks like he's ready to help. Milo has no interest in dishwashers or anything else that cleans anything. His focus is messing up and dirtying . . . himself and the house. ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's funny, Geri, because all of my dogs try to get into the dishwasher if they see the door open... even the puppies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

JanB said:


> BTW, there are lots of threads on bang-trimming. I trimmed Tessa's a couple of times. Now letting them grow back out and putting her in a topknot. Not sure there are pros or cons, it's just personal preference. I just got tired of all the trimming but we'll see how it goes when she blows coat, lol.


How short were you cutting Tessa's bangs? I only ask because it's been almost exactly a month since I first cut Kubrick's bangs and I can still see his eyes. I'm not going to trim him again for at least another 2-3 weeks. Maybe you weren't cutting Tessa's enough to make it last?

Oh and good luck with the blowing coat thing... Kubrick just started!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow Piaget and Jackson do look alike! I am curious to see a photo of Piaget now so I'll know what to expect. Jackson has a lot of blond on the top of his head . . . it's the only place he has that . . . his parents are from Hungary.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jackson looks a lot like Brutus--and he is my dishwasher boy--he helps me load and unload and scratch in between. Keep posting and let us get to know you.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina said:


> How short were you cutting Tessa's bangs? I only ask because it's been almost exactly a month since I first cut Kubrick's bangs and I can still see his eyes. I'm not going to trim him again for at least another 2-3 weeks. Maybe you weren't cutting Tessa's enough to make it last?
> 
> Oh and good luck with the blowing coat thing... Kubrick just started!


There was a recent thread of Suzanne's on a Sierra bang-trimming tutorial where I posted a pic after trimming (sorry, don't know how to post a link to the thread). She's only 7 mo old so maybe she's in a fast growing stage and she'll slow down soon? It was maybe 2 weeks and she needed to be trimmed again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Piaget is now 10 months old and I don't have a lot of good head/front shots of him, but he was just in the Westminster show a couple of weeks ago and I think a photographer took some nice shots of him. Here are the only decent shots that I have. None of them make him look very good though. LOL!
























Oh wait - I think someone from the forum caught a good photo of him. I know Melissa did. I'll have to go find those and show you.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Piaget is GORGEOUS! And he has retained lots of that puppy coloring. I am so worried that Jackson will lose some of his. I actually saved the Hav video from Westminster . . . I will have to go back and look at it. Is he in the main video? What a thrill for you . . . since I am new and "wet behind the ears," you may actually have lots of champs and I just don't know. 

As a sideline, the beagle who won the whole thing is about 15 minutes away from where I live


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for showing these pictures Kimberly .. 
You look like a great team .. He is a handsome little fellow no doubt about that !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

When I saw the pics of Jackson, I thought of Piaget! They do look a lot alike. He's adorable, Kathy! I like the shaggy face look, but there are ways you can trim the bangs and around the eyes, without really getting things too short and prickly for him. I'm afraid you might have to go browse the 'grooming' forum/threads because there are a lot of them out there.

Kimberly, you look stunning in that first photo with Piaget! Look at that suit shimmer, girl!  He doesn't look too bad either. lol


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I agree, Kimberly, that suit is stunning. You look so glamorous 

Piaget's coat looks so soft and silky. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheryl, do you have some good photos of Brutus? He looks so cute in your avatar. How old is he? I wish I could keep the puppy look that Jackson has now forever . . . especially since he is already starting to get long tangles, especially when he runs outside in the downpours we keep having . . . or Barrett licks him all over. I can't imagine what it's going to be like when his hair gets _really_ long


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is one head shot of Piaget in a top knot at Westminster and one of him on the table.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Cosmosmom! I really appreciate it. You are so kind!  Jan & Marj, I'd love to keep you around just for my ego alone. And yes, his coat is soft and wonderful. He has the second nicest coat in of all my Havs. (None of them can beat Hillary's beautiful coat though.) I just love his mother, Tinky, with her gorgeous structure, size and overall beauty, but her weakness is her coat. I'm hoping that Piaget takes after his father who is 7 years old and still has a full show coat. 

Carolina, thank you for posting some additional photos. The topknot really changes his look back to sheer puppy! Ha ha!

Cheryl, I'd love to see current photos of Brutus too - or just bring him over. I haven't seen him since April of last year (or maybe it was early May?).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just love the picture of Piaget with a top knot. He really has a gorgeous face.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Joe and Kim! :welcome:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am so worried that Jackson will lose some of his.


You have a boy named Jackson? One of my girls has a mommy named Jackson  Have you read Cold Moon? There's a havanese in there with the same name.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I just joined also and my Hav is also named Tess! Your Tess is a doll. Mine doesn't quite look like a Hav yet - she had to be shaved when she was rescued but I'm really excited to watch her change from a scared little mouse into a happy Hav. I'm looking forward to hearing the Tess-puppy tales.


Welcome Jill!! :welcome:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Finally pulled up some old photos plus had my son take a few with his new digital . . .


Jackson is too cute! Mine all love the dishwasher too, even with clean dishes in there.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome Jill
I love all the havie photos.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly I'm not sure if you are going to be bringing Piaget to the National but if you do you better keep a close watch on him.. :behindsofa:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Kathy & Jackson, what a cutie he is!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy~ That pic of Jackson in the dishwasher is cute. Tori is a total dishwasher girl, doesn't matter if they're dirty or clean, she's got her nose in there!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson has his nose in anything to do with food. I kept reading about picky eating Havs, and I know a lot of small dogs are, but thank goodness we have a great appetite around here. Of course our labs have always been like goats . . . if it isn't attached (and sometimes even if it is :hungry, it's going to disappear!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your Jackson is adorable-----and well--Piaget is a total stud muffin!:kiss:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimberly, the photos of you and Piaget are terrific. I love the picture of him with his top knot - his coloring is gorgeous. (And I agree, nice suit!)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jackson has a lot of blond on the top of his head . . . it's the only place he has that . . . his parents are from Hungary.


Tess is from Tessedik, Hungary! Her registered name is Willing Wolf Liza, her sire is Massivus Angel's Pulius and her dam is Petravari Longfur Blanquita. Any chance tJackson is related?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jill
I wish I had the papers in front of me, but they are still at the breeders. I saw them but still don't remember . . . something about extra steps with the AKC because the parents are foreign. I will let you know when I get them. I've been hanging out on the show name thread trying to get ideas on what to call Jackson on his papers (that is a very funny thread, btw).


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the dam is pure white (just like your beautiful Tess!) and the sire and Jackson are parti. Did you get her name from the city?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, Piaget has really grown into a handsome young dog. It's amazing what a few months will do.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that picture of Piaget in his topknot is just beautiful. Wow. 

I'll come over anytime for some puppy-time! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Did you get her name from the city?


Wow, you're much more observant that I am! I wish I could claim that was true. (I'll start doing that!) I just liked the name Tess. The rescue organization was calling her Rizpah Her foster grandma called her Lucy. I wanted her to have a new name for her new start in life.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, I just discovered your posts on this thread. I can't wait to meet your fluffy puppy! I'm sure Pablo and Jackson will have a blast!
Kimberly, I love that suit on you, you look GORGEOUS. And your jewelry (aka Piaget) is a perfect match!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Tess is from Tessedik, Hungary! Her registered name is Willing Wolf Liza, her sire is Massivus Angel's Pulius and her dam is Petravari Longfur Blanquita. Any chance Jackson is related?


Cool ! Sammy is also from Hungary, from Boros Gyöngyi - Leányvár, Hungary. His sire is Gaston Bohemia Sen and dam is Berill Canis Minor Bony.

I have to LOL at you not realizing Tess is also the name of the city your girl is from. You're too cute! 

Can't get enough of Piaget pictures! He's gorgeous!!! How I wish Ricky's hair was that easy to groom.


----------

